# Converter for Jr Gent II



## Linarestribe (May 28, 2012)

Are converters one size fits all? I need one foe a Jr. Gent II and Indy Pen Dance has one for "standard sized feeds" but want to make sure?

Thanks 
Jorge


----------



## BigShed (May 28, 2012)

One of those will fit fine.


----------



## Linarestribe (May 29, 2012)

Thanks


----------

